# Area that ants are coming in?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to back up and take another picture.
That second picture looks like a non supporting wall is holding up the foundation.
I would have used Terro Paste, not a trap.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

Here are two better pictures


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

i am guessing this is a good sign?

but how many more will come out?


----------

